# Drivers side window regulator



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever had to replace their window regulator ?? Drivers or passengers side ?? From what is being told to me, mine is bent causing the window to bind when coming down.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

No I haven't had to do my GTO but I've done a few other GM rides I own... here is a view and source for new. 

GM Parts - GM Auto Parts - GM Parts House USA

If you have a manual, check pages 8-208 thru 8-213 for "Window Adjustment-slow operation" and "Window regulator-replacement". IMHO replacement is straightforward if you have ever changed one out, adjustment should be read and completed before starting replacement if that's the issue you are trying to correct.

Good luck.


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine is doing this on the passenger side! Its gonna have to wait about six months though. Uncle sam has suggested I go to Iraq for a while. It started doing it when I tried to roll the window up after a race. I got the W, but it was bittersweet since I had to tell my buddy to pull on the window so it would go back up!

Shouldnt be a hard fix though. Mihght as well throw some new speakers in while the door is apart!


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

i think i can be a comon issue beacuse when i bought my gto i got the repair order for everything thats been done and they had to do the passenger side before the sold it to me


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Window Rollup Problem*

The common problem with the window (driver's or passenger's side) is not the regulator but the window guide on the forward edge of the glass (I call it a dolley). It was not glued well at the factory. Once the dolley comes loose, the front edge of the window drops and then binds going up or down. The fix is to reglue the dolley to the glass. You'll need the GTO Service Manual to get the door panel off. It is not hard after that. Use epoxy to reglue it - it must be tough to handle the forces there. I did this job and reported it in this forum. Look for my posts.


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

gurvinerjeff said:


> *Window Rollup Problem*
> 
> The common problem with the window (driver's or passenger's side) is not the regulator but the window guide on the forward edge of the glass (I call it a dolley). It was not glued well at the factory. Once the dolley comes loose, the front edge of the window drops and then binds going up or down. The fix is to reglue the dolley to the glass. You'll need the GTO Service Manual to get the door panel off. It is not hard after that. Use epoxy to reglue it - it must be tough to handle the forces there. I did this job and reported it in this forum. Look for my posts.


Found it PITA but I'm gonna repair now


----------

